# G&T - Get Data from Range without converting it to a Table?



## Melimob (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi 

I thought I had a simple question but can't seem to find the answer on the internet..

I have a range which I don't want to convert to a table because it will frustrate other users of the file.

I want to be able to get data from this worksheet/range but it always converts it to a table to do so?

Is there any way round this?

Many thanks


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 16, 2019)

define name and use it in new Query, eg. 

```
[SIZE=1]let
    Source = Excel.CurrentWorkbook(){[Name="[COLOR="#0000CD"][B]DefName[/B][/COLOR]"]}[Content]
in
    Source[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Melimob (Apr 16, 2019)

sandy666 said:


> define name and use it in new Query, eg.
> 
> ```
> [SIZE=1]let
> ...



Brill thanks Sandy!


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 16, 2019)

U'r welcome

btw. use *Reply* not Reply With Quote


----------



## peter789 (Apr 17, 2019)

Another sneaky way on a simple spread sheet is to set your range to the print area (this works well if you are importing from multiple identical spread sheets e.g. if each year/region etc is on separate tabs or even workbooks). This is a predefined range and can be loaded into power query. 
If the size of your data range is likely to expand go old school and set it to a dynamic range.  An Internet search will quickly lead you to a number of ways of achieving this.
Peter


----------



## sandy666 (Apr 17, 2019)

with multiple sheets define names (or print area) are not necessary because PQ recognize these ranges itself as sheet names


----------

